# Finally "finished"



## Wierd Harold (Jan 4, 2014)

Just "finished" my V42 10F rebuild.

Before



After







HWF


----------



## littlejack (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, she is definitely a looker. Very nice job sir. 
  Regards
  Jack


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice work!  I love how you color coordinated the belts and the lathe:LOL:


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 4, 2014)

Verry nice:goodjob: BUT way to clean.anic:Now get to making chips and get it dirty.:whistle:


----------



## Rob G. (Jan 4, 2014)

That turned out Great


----------



## toag (Jan 4, 2014)

nice work on that!
what kind of paint did you use? and i agree it needs some dirt and chips on it)


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Wierd Harold said:


> Just "finished" my V42 10F rebuild.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 67185
> ...



Nice job, make some chips


----------



## nightowl499 (Jan 4, 2014)

two things to be proud of , your machine, and your work..  nice job


----------



## ARM (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow  Oh  Wow  !!!
The patient hours of sweat, dedication and loving care spent on this piece of history clearly shows through 
We marvel at You Folks' abilities
Stare in rapt admiration at these gems brought back to life
And wonder if some of U will kindly share Your tremendous knowledge assisting on a similar project we are afraid to start
Keep up the good work
aRM
PS : only thing we see wrong are the TOOLS BEHIND THE CHUCK .........darn Dangerous, SIR  !!!   For Your and other users sake, move 'em to the right, or  extreme left of machine, Please.


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 5, 2014)

That lathe of yours looks pure quality, amazing work  :thumbzup: 

Bernard


----------



## bpratl (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great, nice job and I love the color. Now we need to see some chips in the pan.


----------



## David S (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonderful job, almost too nice to use.  How about making a plexi cover for it and just keep it for show 

David


----------



## brino (Jan 5, 2014)

Just beautiful!

You should be proud of returning it to its fomer glory.

May you get many years of use and enjoyment from it.

brino


----------



## Mondo (Jan 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!
The time has come to smother it with chips and machining oil!


----------



## ksierens (Jan 5, 2014)

A true thing of beauty!  And don't listen to others telling you it is too clean, I hear it all the time and it does get plenty dirty when I am in the middle of a project.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 5, 2014)

toag said:


> nice work on that!
> what kind of paint did you use? and i agree it needs some dirt and chips on it)



I used Sherwin Williams "All Surface" oil base gloss enamel. It brushed on very nicely and seems to have dried to a nice hard finish. Time will tell.


----------



## toag (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Finally &amp;quot;finished&amp;quot;*

thanks for the info.  you did a dam good job with the brush.

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for the info.  you did a dam good job with the brush.

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for the info.  you did a dam good job with the brush.


----------



## se74 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome job!  
Sure would like you to do my 13" Leblond :LOL:


----------



## Glmphoto (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow Nice.....  I do quite a lot of restorations on vintage equipment and thats as good as anything I could have done or better.
Really nice... you can be proud of that machine


----------



## markknx (Jan 6, 2014)

wow!!!!


----------



## RandyM (Jan 6, 2014)

FANTASTIC! Your lathe can sit in my shop anytime. Nice job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JHP (Jan 6, 2014)

Very nice job. Can you share the Brand/Model of that tool holder? thanks


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 6, 2014)

JHP said:


> Very nice job. Can you share the Brand/Model of that tool holder? thanks



It is the AXA piston type from CDCO www.cdco.tools.com


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 6, 2014)

ksierens said:


> A true thing of beauty!  And don't listen to others telling you it is too clean, I hear it all the time and it does get plenty dirty when I am in the middle of a project.



Just to prove it is being used. But it will be chip free and wiped down just like all of the other tools being used tonight as soon as this small project is complete.

HWF


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 9, 2014)

Just a couple additions to the lathe. I finally got the steady rest and follower rest redone that had come in a bucket of odd parts with my old lathe.


Also I made an adapter for the old style (model 500) milling attachment (also from the bucket) so I could use it on the 10F.



HWF


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 9, 2014)

Nicely done Sir.....and a lot cleaner than mine :thumbzup:


----------



## thomas s (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow nice job looks great


----------



## parrothead (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow!  Very nice job!


----------



## markknx (Feb 10, 2014)

That is so sweet that sugar is jelous.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 12, 2014)

Outstanding!

I'd like to see some close-ups of the dials on those screw cranks!


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is the scribing setup. I have the backing plate on this chuck marked in 100 divisions for easy indexing.



This is the jig I made to stamp the numbers



Here are the finished dials.



HWF


----------



## robinj66 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pure quality - I like that :thumbzup:


----------



## markknx (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the stamping jig. Itseems to follow the KISS principal.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 13, 2014)

Sweet!  Where do those drive belts come from?  I've seen them on a few machines...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 13, 2014)

Outstanding work on the dials!  Are those Aluminum?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 13, 2014)

Details, details.....

It looks like you have two lathes....  One is blue and has the old style Zamak compound slide.  See first photo in post #31 showing how you scribed the dials.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 13, 2014)

The belts are from Harbor Freight.

Yes the dials are Aluminum. Not sure what variety as they used to be something else.

Yes I have 2 lathes. An old style 10-30 for which there should be a thread on it's rebuild here somewhere and a newer 10-f.
It was invaluable having one working while rebuilding the other. When I did the first one it had a lot of broken and missing pieces. I made a couple rough parts on my wood lathe just to get it spinning and then made some of its own parts as it's abilities increased.

HWF


----------



## jster1963 (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful job!


----------

